# Heavyocity - Master Sessions Ensemble Drums (Trailer Drums In A Box)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 14, 2019)

In today's video, let's take a look into Heavocity's massive 'Ensemble Drums'. It's designed to give you the satisfying trailer drum sound out of the box, with little to no tweaking required. Enjoy!


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 14, 2019)

Great review, Chris! I actually prefer the whole Master Sessions percussion suite to Damage, since it's a little less used and touch more organic. Do you find the single hits a little stiff? It seems so immediate that I have trouble playing laid back rhythms with it.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 14, 2019)

richardt4520 said:


> Great review, Chris! I actually prefer the whole Master Sessions percussion suite to Damage, since it's a little less used and touch more organic. Do you find the single hits a little stiff? It seems so immediate that I have trouble playing laid back rhythms with it.


Thanks Richard! I'd definitely agree with you, this library seems even more 'serious' and more no-nonsense in a way. Damage is where you go to make all hell break loose, but the vibe from this one is more straightforward trailer drums, if that makes sense.


----------



## BeneJ (Feb 15, 2019)

I’ve only used Master Ensembles Metals and Woods; love the former, don’t love the latter. I don’t ever use the loops but I’ve got so much use out of the ‘full kit’ .NKIs, considering that they contain little more than 10 or so single hits. I wish Heaviocity would produce more focused and obscure percussion libraries like these! I could always use more metals..


----------



## Celebi858 (Jun 16, 2021)

BeneJ said:


> I’ve only used Master Ensembles Metals and Woods; love the former, don’t love the latter. I don’t ever use the loops but I’ve got so much use out of the ‘full kit’ .NKIs, considering that they contain little more than 10 or so single hits. I wish Heaviocity would produce more focused and obscure percussion libraries like these! I could always use more metals..


Hi! This is from so long ago, so I hope you're still around. Does Woods suck? I was totally gonna get it until now :///


----------



## BeneJ (Jun 16, 2021)

Celebi858 said:


> Hi! This is from so long ago, so I hope you're still around. Does Woods suck? I was totally gonna get it until now :///


Hi Celebi, yup it sucks. I have Ensemble Metals, Ensemble Woods and Damage 1+2, Woods is definitely the odd one out. 
I wish I hadn’t bought it, but bare in mind I only use the multisamples and don’t use the loops, so can’t comment on them : )


----------



## Celebi858 (Jun 16, 2021)

BeneJ said:


> Hi Celebi, yup it sucks. I have Ensemble Metals, Ensemble Woods and Damage 1+2, Woods is definitely the odd one out.
> I wish I hadn’t bought it, but bare in mind I only use the multisamples and don’t use the loops, so can’t comment on them : )


Oh I was never planning on using the loops anyway. It is in terms of sound or in overall quality? Or does it just sound starkly different from the others? I kinda love how it sounds in the demos and wondering if its deceiving.


----------



## BeneJ (Jun 22, 2021)

Celebi858 said:


> I kinda love how it sounds in the demos and wondering if its deceiving.


The problem I had with Ensembles Woods was that it sounded _smeary_, even the close mics are quite wet. To my ears, a lot of the hit-sounds sound indistinguishable, I mean about 4 out of the 8 or so hits could have plausibly been round robins of the same instrument: they’re all cajon! Also, the inconsistent gaps before attack portion of samples make precise playing difficult. Maybe this could be rectified under the hood of Kontakt?
Ultimately, Ensemble Metals is so phenomenally good, Woods feels weak in comparison. 
If you buy, I’d be interested to know your thoughts?


----------



## lettucehat (Jul 2, 2021)

It's all about what you need. I considered not getting the Metals, because with Damage 1, 2, and Ferrum, never mind the million other general percussion libraries I have, I didn't need metal nearly as much as the dry, punchy sounds of the other three. I like Woods a lot, but they serve a different purpose. Some of the cajon hits fit right in with the Drums and Ethnic Drums though, powerful and very useful to me. I would say I use less of the tikitaka stuff, which is also in abundance in other libraries. To me the highlights are the two drum collections, by far.


----------



## zwhita (Jul 2, 2021)

FWIW, I don't have alot of Perc libraries and got all 4 of the MS series(the bundle) and am quite happy with at least parts of each. I still feel like I paid about 28% too much at sale price. There are enough of what I hear as "clean strikes" in woods that I would disagree it all sounds too wet. I felt the inconsistencies in attack made it feel more like natural playing. Different ears. I'm still an amateur, so please consider that.


----------

